# Boycott KSL Outdoors



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I like Adam, like his show, have watched it since it was Dougs show. However, KSL has decided that lawful Utahns buying and selling guns are somehow equal to a mass murderer. If KSL wants to go in this direction, its their right. There are consiquences to actions and there is no way KSL should have an outdoors show and the sponsors and advertisers that go with it. Please contact these sponsors and let them know how you feel. So far I have contacted Fish Tech, Utah Ford Dealers, Sportsmans Warehouse, Camp Chef and am trying to talk to someone live at Browning. Ask them to pull their ads and sponships, then go support them, most are Utah companies and have very good products.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Then if Adam losses a show, We should lead the charge to get his show on another local station that doesn't think gun owners are evil. Adams show is very good, it should continue, but KSL SHOULD NOT take money from us to advocate against us


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

While I share in your frustration, I am not ready to take extreme measures like a boycott yet. Many things are up in the air right now and I understand that there are many factors that must be taken into consideration by those who manage high-profile businesses. I want to wait and see what the final outcome is regarding this issue before I jump on the hype band-wagon. I still hold out hope that KSL will reinstate firearms listings after some thought and possible revision to facilitate more ethical commerce involving guns. While I agree that the responsibility lies primarily with the buyers/sellers, this is a day and age where the legal system has been know to "shoot the messenger". Patience my friends. There are bigger issues facing us than this.-------SS


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

hope is not a stratagy. Our enemy stands firm, that's why they gain ground constantly.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if people even understand who the enemy is. Concentrate efforts on the real problem for better efficiency. Maybe we "lose ground" when we waste time fighting a fight that is unrelated to the real issue. If we focus on the legislative challenges that face us right now and win that battle, it won't matter what KSL ends up doing in the grand scheme. Besides, are you sure that there can't be a better system devised that will promote more responsible gun sales? That is a prospect that is BENEFICIAL to our cause. Remember, we don't want to provide easy ways for criminals to get their hands on guns either. Do as you please, I want to wait for a little more info to avoid looking like a baffoon if they are simply working on revision. The day that they come out with a statement that is contrary to our cause, I will join you on the bandwagon. ---------SS


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

This is just as rational those crying for complete bans on anything that goes bang.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Sometimes I wonder if people even understand who the enemy is. Concentrate efforts on the real problem for better efficiency. Maybe we "lose ground" when we waste time fighting a fight that is unrelated to the real issue. If we focus on the legislative challenges that face us right now and win that battle, it won't matter what KSL ends up doing in the grand scheme. Besides, are you sure that there can't be a better system devised that will promote more responsible gun sales? That is a prospect that is BENEFICIAL to our cause. Remember, we don't want to provide easy ways for criminals to get their hands on guns either. Do as you please, I want to wait for a little more info to avoid looking like a baffoon if they are simply working on revision. The day that they come out with a statement that is contrary to our cause, I will join you on the bandwagon. ---------SS


Thank You, well said.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

There is a market out there to trade in arms and equipment. It WILL be met.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dumbest idea EVER!!


----------

